# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  vco fm

## studio52

Καλησπερα σε ολους στην κοινοτητα ,  υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο vco fm με πρωτο σταδιο για ταλαντωση το BF961 ?

----------


## KOKAR

γιατί ντε και καλά το BF961 ?

----------


## KOKAR

π.χ αν ειναι το παρακάτω θα σε χαλάσει ?



http://www.webalice.it/capaso/PROGETTI/VCO/VCO.htm

----------


## studio52

Κωστα καποιος φιλος εδω στο φορουμ ειχε αναφερει για ενα vco με ταλαντωτη  το bf 961  οτι εχει πολυ καλη σταθεροτητα σχεδον την σταθεροτητα ενος pll  και θελω να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο για πειραματικο σκοπο να δω κατα ποσο ανταποκρινεται  με αυτα που ειχε πει πριν αρκετο καιρο ,  δυστυχως  ψαχνω να βρω το συγκεκριμενο θεμα εδω στο ηλεκτρονικα αλλα τιποτα , αν εχεις υποψην σου κατι η και καποιος αλλος φιλος γνωριζει κατι ας δωσει μια απαντηση

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Πράγματι,
οι ταλαντωτές με μόσφετ ειναι πολυ σταθεροι, ειχα πειραματισθει στα νιατα μου με το bf 900, εχει χαμηλη εξοδο και σταθερη συχνοτητα ασχετως θερμοκρασιακων μεταβολων.
Χρησιμοποιησα πλακετα διπλής οψεως.
Ενα σχεδιακι που βρηκα με 961 εχει τις ιδιες πολωσεις και παιζεις μονο με τον αριθμο σπειρων σε gate1, o ταλαντωτής ειναι κολπιτς, το πηνιο αν δεν ειναι ασημενιο, βρες χαλκο παχους 1mm, ξυσε το εμαγιε γανωσε το και πάρε ληψη απο τη μια σπειρα κατω.
bf961 oscillator copy.jpg

Η διοδος 1ν4148 δεν ειναι απαραιτητη, τη βαζουν για προστασια που ουτως η αλλως εχει εσωτερικα το μοσφετ.

----------


## moutoulos

Δες αυτά τα θεματάκια (αναζητηση στο Forum).

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sear...archid=2516253

----------


## maouna

> ... o ταλαντωτής ειναι κολπιτς



 συνονόματε Παναγιώτη ,Ηartley είναι ο ταλαντωτής.

εγώ θα συνιστούσα σχέδιο ταλαντωτή  Colpitts . θυμάμαι πιο σχεδιο αναζητάτε.κ γω το ειχα φτιαξει και του ειχα βάλει και ενα BFR91 με φίλτρο στην έξοδο και έπερνα γύρω στα 100mW Broadband.

----------


## TSAKALI

Αυτο που ανεβασε ο ΚΟΚΑΡ, το εχω φτιαξει παρα πολλες φορες , ακουμπας την εξοδο με το χερι και δεν "κουνιεται"
Φετ εβαλα 2Ν4416, αλλα δουλευει και με αλλα (ΒΦ244) ,  η ταση τροφοδοσιας πρεπει να ειναι προσεγμενη ωστε να μη τσουλαει
καθολου.

----------


## ΠΑΝ

ΝΑΙ Παναγιώτη ,

εχεις δικιο, sorry

----------


## KOKAR

> Αυτο που ανεβασε ο ΚΟΚΑΡ, το εχω φτιαξει παρα πολλες φορες , ακουμπας την εξοδο με το χερι και δεν "κουνιεται"
> Φετ εβαλα 2Ν4416, αλλα δουλευει και με αλλα (ΒΦ244) ,  η ταση τροφοδοσιας πρεπει να ειναι προσεγμενη ωστε να μη τσουλαει
> καθολου.



Σαββα καταχην το κύκλωμα το ανέβασε ο Γιώργος ---> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post582653
το οτι πιάνεις την έξοδο και δεν "τσουλάει" οφeιλετε στο πτι υπάρχει το Buffer

----------


## studio52

Να ευχαριστησω τους φιλους στο forum για τις αμεσες απαντησεις

----------


## 234

http://www.frn.net/tech/xmitters/fm/bf900/
   το είχα φτιάξει πριν χρόνια με το  bf961 και ήτανε πολύ σταθερό

----------


## maouna

το φτιαχνω κ γω και θα αναφερω εντυπώσεις...ωστόσο θα του προσθέσω και μια ενεργη προεμφαση με τελεστικο

----------


## studio52

Πανο (maouna) θα μπορεσεις να το περασεις και απο καποια τεστ (  συχνομετρο , spectrum analyzer) ωστε να εχουμε καποια εικονα του ταλαντωτη?

----------


## maouna

μακάρι να είχα spectrum analyzer ή έστω προσβαση σε τέτοιο. το μόνο που μπορω είναι συχνόμετρο...

----------


## maouna

Λοιπόν το έφτιαξα χρησιμοποιώντας το BF966. Οι εντυπωσεις μου είναι αρκετα καλές με μόνο μειονέκτημα την πολυ χαμηλη του ισχύ. Στο ιντερνετ αναφεροντε οι εξεις προδιαγραφες : 

Frequency = 100 MHz; Output = 50 Ohm Dummy 

RF Output : 55 mVpp
  Freq. Deviation : 0.005 MHz (after 10 hours; the deviation had taken place during the first hour, after that no deviation)



Κατασκέυασα μια πλακέτα διαστασεων 8.5cm X 5.4cm βασισμένη στην πρωτότυπη, πιο μικρή όμως , και με την προσθήκη ενεργής προέμφασης 50us με τελεστικό το οποίο ακόμα δεν το έχω τοποθετήσει στην πλακετα.Είναι το αριστερό κομμάτι αριστερα.

Το δικό μου συγκεκριμένα έβγαλε έξοδο 30mV peak σε φορτιο 50Ω που σημαινει ισχυ γυρω στα 0.01mW. Στο συχνόμετρο μου εχω ενα προβλημα με το probe και δεν το δοκιμασα ακόμα.P111211_19.47.jpgP111211_19.47_[02].jpgP131211_01.12_[01].jpg

----------


## maouna

άλλες 2 φωτογραφιες απο ολοκληρωμενη τωρα την κατασκευη.... P151211_16.31.jpgP151211_16.32.jpg

----------

GeorgeVita (13-04-13)

----------


## billisj

πολυ καλη η κατασκευη σου !!!!!!!!!

----------


## maouna

ευχαριστώ ιωάννη. αντε να δουμε τωρα πως θα του αυξησουμε την ισχυ!!

----------


## billisj

φιλε Πανο φτιαξε ενα κυκλωμα με 2N2219 η 2N9921 και μετα βαλε το MRF 237 πιστευω οτι θα ανεβασης ισχυ 3-4 Watt..

----------


## studio52

Με bfr91 και μετα bfr96s θεωρητικα 100mwatt  πρεπει να τα εχεις Πανο , μετα ειναι πιο ευκολο στο να ανεβει η ισχυς στα 5 και ανω βατ (παντα  για πειραματικους σκοπους )

----------


## maouna

πιστευω τουλαχιστον 3 σταδια χρειαζόμαστε για τα 100mwatt..

----------


## 234

Για κοίταξε και αυτό   http://20469.foren.mysnip.de/read.ph...,898705,page=1  είναι  στα γερμανικά βάλτο στο μεταφραστή

----------


## maouna

το εχω δει και αυτο εγω λεω 3 σταδια τουλαχιστον για να αποφυγω τη χρηση μεταβλητων και να ειναι broadband (ενα buffer bf199 και 2 σταδια ενισχυσης bfr91,bfr96) .αυτος βάζει μόνο 2 σταδια: ενα buffer και ενα συντονιζόμενο με κέρδος 20db.δεν ξερω αν ειναι πολλα τα 20db για ενα και μονο στάδιο..

----------


## 234

Αν το προσέξεις καλύτερα θα  δεις ότι έχει  buffer το bf199 και συνεχίζει με bfw92 & 2n3553.
Η γνώμη μου πάντως είναι εάν έχεις και δεύτερο BF961  να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για buffer

----------


## studio52

Aπο σταθεροτητα πως παει Πανο( maouna )  το δοκιμασες σε συχνομετρο  ? Επισης για προεμφαση πιο ολοκληρωμενο εχεις βαλει ?

----------


## maouna

παναγιώτη  ο άλλος τύπος που το εφτιαξε στο αλλο φoρουμ http://20469.foren.mysnip.de/read.ph...,898705,page=1 αναφερει τα εξης μεταφρασμενα...¨: 





> ...The  thing is something of remarkably stable. (Max 10khz drift after several  hours) and absolutely low-noise (S / N 80dB approx), spectrally Spurious  Free, which it would be really too bad to use the thing only for  experimentation



όσον αφορα την προεμφαση εναν απλό τελεστικο TL071 αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη του εχω ένα 741 πάνω γιατι δεν εχω μονο τελεστικο αλλον! το κυκλωμα είναι απλο.
σαν αυτο (το δευτερο το δεξια) και να και η αποκριση του.Το δικο μου το εχω τροποποιήση λιγο γιατι θέλω να εχει και κερδος.bug6-3.gif azxs.gif

----------


## studio52

Ευχαριστω Πανο  για την απαντηση να εισαι καλα

----------


## maouna

καποιο σχηματικο με το bf900 η bf961 σαν μπαφερ υπαρχει?

----------


## maouna

Επίσης απου πεσανε στα χερια μου κατι bf988 .αυτα κανουν για ταλαντωση αντι του bf900?

----------


## apollonic

> Πράγματι,
> οι ταλαντωτές με μόσφετ ειναι πολυ σταθεροι, ειχα πειραματισθει στα νιατα μου με το bf 900, εχει χαμηλη εξοδο και σταθερη συχνοτητα ασχετως θερμοκρασιακων μεταβολων.
> Χρησιμοποιησα πλακετα διπλής οψεως.
> Ενα σχεδιακι που βρηκα με 961 εχει τις ιδιες πολωσεις και παιζεις μονο με τον αριθμο σπειρων σε gate1, o ταλαντωτής ειναι κολπιτς, το πηνιο αν δεν ειναι ασημενιο, βρες χαλκο παχους 1mm, ξυσε το εμαγιε γανωσε το και πάρε ληψη απο τη μια σπειρα κατω.
> 
> 
> Η διοδος 1ν4148 δεν ειναι απαραιτητη, τη βαζουν για προστασια που ουτως η αλλως εχει εσωτερικα το μοσφετ.



βγαίνει στα  VHF αυτό?

----------


## apollonic

> Πράγματι,
> οι ταλαντωτές με μόσφετ ειναι πολυ σταθεροι, ειχα πειραματισθει στα νιατα μου με το bf 900, εχει χαμηλη εξοδο και σταθερη συχνοτητα ασχετως θερμοκρασιακων μεταβολων.
> Χρησιμοποιησα πλακετα διπλής οψεως.
> Ενα σχεδιακι που βρηκα με 961 εχει τις ιδιες πολωσεις και παιζεις μονο με τον αριθμο σπειρων σε gate1, o ταλαντωτής ειναι κολπιτς, το πηνιο αν δεν ειναι ασημενιο, βρες χαλκο παχους 1mm, ξυσε το εμαγιε γανωσε το και πάρε ληψη απο τη μια σπειρα κατω.
> 
> 
> Η διοδος 1ν4148 δεν ειναι απαραιτητη, τη βαζουν για προστασια που ουτως η αλλως εχει εσωτερικα το μοσφετ.



βγαίνει στα  VHF αυτό?
και το σχέδιο με το buffer που είναι ? το έφαγε η γάτα? (και το στάδιο εξόδου για το 1W)

----------

